# Martin Hunter vs. Hoyt Gamemaster II



## littlelefty (Aug 18, 2009)

well, I own niether so that'll give you an idea of my credentials on this subject. But, I am familiar with both, and own a Howatt Mamba. So let's see...
1 piece versus 2 - I like the looks of 1 piece, but if I traveled with a bow often, the 2 piece would be an advantage in my opinion.
Wood versus whatever the GM is made of - I like wood personally, but the GM has its own unique coolness factor.
GM has that different looking riser - might be funky to some folks - I like the more, dare I say, traditional look of the Hunter in that respect.
GM gives you ability to change limbs and go up or down in weight with the same riser. With the Hunter you get what you get, unles you buy another one of different draw weight.
Length - both are 62" so that's kind of a draw in my mind.
Grip - I bet, based on what I know about my Mamba and what I've felt when holding a Dorado, that the Hunter has a larger circumferential grip than the GM. Both feel good to me, but I like the hand filling feel of my Mamba, and I don't have huge hands (I use a medium tab, so not tiny hands, but not large).

Is that what you're looking for?????


----------



## bowtodd (Jan 12, 2010)

i just got a gm 2 in 55# and love it so far i started with a longbow and switched last week to the gm2 and love it


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

littlelefty said:


> well, I own niether so that'll give you an idea of my credentials on this subject. But, I am familiar with both, and own a Howatt Mamba. So let's see...
> 1 piece versus 2 - I like the looks of 1 piece, but if I traveled with a bow often, the 2 piece would be an advantage in my opinion.
> Wood versus whatever the GM is made of - I like wood personally, but the GM has its own unique coolness factor.
> GM has that different looking riser - might be funky to some folks - I like the more, dare I say, traditional look of the Hunter in that respect.
> ...


Good input and I appreciate your taking the time to go into detail and describe some of the attributes of each that appeal to _you_. Thanks again, God and Christ bless!


----------



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

I owned the Matrin hunter and have shot the Hoyt quit a bit, I would say the Martin is smoother quiter and and better feeling bow. But thats just my opinon.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

lowboy said:


> I owned the Matrin hunter and have shot the Hoyt quit a bit, I would say the Martin is smoother quiter and and better feeling bow. But thats just my opinon.


And your opinion is quite welcome. Thanks


----------



## bayeux (Jan 10, 2010)

I have the GM2 in 45lb draw weight, i love this bow more than my new Maxxis35. i asked about these bows on here before i got one, nobody seemed to have a bad word to say about the GM2,all i kept reading where positive things like indestructable and fast, i have a couple of limbsavers on the bow with some string whiskers and it's so quiet now easily more quiet than some Olympic spec bows iv'e heard. I have mine fitted with a Viper Microtune pin sight and i don't struggle with range unless i go past 60 yards them i'm in the bubble, but nothing in 3D over here is much more than that.


----------



## Clear (Jul 12, 2010)

I have the GM2 and love it,but I`ve never pulled the string on a Martin. I will tell you that the Hoyt is a tuff and sweet shooting bow.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

having owned & shot both over the years i'll throw in my .02 cents. yes you can quiet the hoyt, plus it has boo coo center shot, easy to tune to about anything you want to shoot through it, although some people will say you should'nt. the martin does not adapt as readily to different arrows because of less center shot but, still a very tunable fast bow. all in all you can hardly beat either of these factory options. the gamemaster i found to be my favorite knock around bow due to the camo & lac of fancy finish.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

My 2 cents follows:
I own a GM ll and a Martin dream catcher (2 inches shorter than the hunter but close enough)

Two different bows, both great bows. The GM ll is cut way past center and has more tuning capability than the hunter. I have both bows set up to shoot off the shelf. Bottom line for me; the GM is my 3D bow of choice, the Dream Catcher is my first pick hunting bow. The GM ll is louder and twice the weight but it's slightly faster (same weight) and I shoot it slightly better. Foam will not move on the shot. The Dream Catcher setup is nock height and you are done, given you have your correct arrow. It shoots great and I can carry it all day without thinking about finding a place to lean it.

Get both.


----------



## Boberau (Dec 15, 2009)

Never shot the Hoyt. The Howett Hunter is smooth to my draw length ( 29 1/2) and beyond. Absolutely love the bow. I like that it's wood - and like Byron Ferguson, I like the idea of taking the spirit of the wood home when I go hunting.

But, since I've never shot the Hoyt, my opinion is not very well informed. 

But, I can say that the Howett Hunter is smoother than 90% of all the bows I drew over the weekend at the Eastern Traditional Archery Rendezvous. Here again, I didn't draw some bows with really great reputations like the Palmer, et. al. The Bob Lee was great, and I was impressed that they had a half dozen LH bows. The Great Northern Ghost was smooth, but the salesman was more interested in selling the bow than informing me that it wasn't recommend with a draw length beyond 29."


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

I've owned a Martin Hunter and a Hoyt Dorado and here's what I've noticed:
If you've got a longer draw (30+") neither is the best choice. Both bows stacked hard. That said, they are both great bows for those without ape arms like myself.

I found the Dorado hard to tune and quiet down, but loved the flexibility of using an adjustable elevated rest. I tried shooting it off the shelf (and building out the shelf made it look ugly, IMO), and it never shot as well as I'd have liked it to. When I switched to an elevated rest (NAP Centerrest), things were just so much easier. Another difference is that the grip for the Dorado (and GM2, I suppose) is tiny. If you like to hold the riser "like you're gripping a snake" then you'll probably get a hand cramp.

The Hunter was easy to tune and shot well off the shelf. The thought of adding an elevated rest on the bow never crossed my mind. Though I never clocked it, it was fast. Also, the handle feels big in the hand, something you can wrap your fingers around.

For hunting, I actually liked the Martin better. It felt lighter in hand and in cold temperatures the condensation from my hand would cause frost to form on the Dorado (as would happen with any metal riser - super cold!!!). If I was looking for flexibility in a bow (different grips, limbs, adding a quiver) then I'd go for the Dorado/GM2.

My .02.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Leafwalker said:


> I've owned a Martin Hunter and a Hoyt Dorado and here's what I've noticed:
> If you've got a longer draw (30+") neither is the best choice. Both bows stacked hard. That said, they are both great bows for those without ape arms like myself.
> 
> I found the Dorado hard to tune and quiet down, but loved the flexibility of using an adjustable elevated rest. I tried shooting it off the shelf (and building out the shelf made it look ugly, IMO), and it never shot as well as I'd have liked it to. When I switched to an elevated rest (NAP Centerrest), things were just so much easier. Another difference is that the grip for the Dorado (and GM2, I suppose) is tiny. If you like to hold the riser "like you're gripping a snake" then you'll probably get a hand cramp.
> ...


I've owned a number of Hunters over the years, both Martins and pre-Martin Howatts, and I also have gorilla arms as well (30" draw), and I must say that yes, the older Martins and Howatts did stack like a ton of bricks. However---I have also shot newer Hunters and it seems as though the newer ones (I'd say 2007-present) seemed to be free of that "draw weight increases exponentially beyond 28" problem that both Martin and Howatt Hunters seemed to have in the past. And yes, all my Hunters could smoke an arrow as well, even the lower poundaged ones.

Hmm...seems as though the only "bennie" that I see attached to the Hoyt is the interchangeable limbs...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*gm 11*

game master is probably bow of choice as faster , interchangeable limbs, even to longbow limbs ... changeable grip.. durable... camo coloured or black shoots off the riser or a rest or can even facilitate a sight.. need I go on... super fast and easy to tune as micro adjustments can be made comes with a take down case as well and best warranty in the industry... and if you check out this sight any one who shoots one for a period of time has made it their go to bow...used on e-bay about 350 make sure to buy the gm 11 with interchangeable handles...


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> game master is probably bow of choice as *faster* , interchangeable limbs, even to longbow limbs ... changeable grip.. durable... camo coloured or black shoots off the riser or a rest or can even facilitate a sight.. need I go on... super fast and easy to tune as micro adjustments can be made comes with a take down case as well and best warranty in the industry... and if you check out this sight any one who shoots one for a period of time has made it their go to bow...used on e-bay about 350 make sure to buy the gm 11 with interchangeable handles...


I just KNEW that CLASSICHUNTER---the Hoyt fanatic---would eventually come around to offer his opinion, LOL! And your opinion is quite welcome, however there was a claim made that has me concerned. You seemed to imply that the Gamemaster II is "faster" than the Hunter. While I have not shot a Hoyt and make no comment one way or the other, I _have_ owned _at least_ ten Martin/Howatt Hunters over the years, and they definitely deserve their reputation for being regarded as "one of the fastest production recurves on the market." I would honestly like to know how the Gamemaster II stacks up against the Hunter speed-wise. 

Another concern I have with the Hoyt is noise. Not saying it _can't_ be quieted down with proper tuning, apparently, according to all reports I've read (and a few youtube videos I've watched), the Hoyt can be somewhat loud, noticeably louder than the Martins I've owned/shot. Comparative opinion (I'll gladly give the benefit of the doubt for proper tuning)?

A few more things to take into consideration before the money is shelled out...but then again I could just say "screw it" and come to the conclusion that my Sentman longbow is the one I'll be buried with... Thanks CLASSICHUNTER, God and Christ Bless


----------



## bayeux (Jan 10, 2010)

alanraw said:


> I just KNEW that CLASSICHUNTER---the Hoyt fanatic---would eventually come around to offer his opinion, LOL! And your opinion is quite welcome, however there was a claim made that has me concerned. You seemed to imply that the Gamemaster II is "faster" than the Hunter. While I have not shot a Hoyt and make no comment one way or the other, I _have_ owned _at least_ ten Martin/Howatt Hunters over the years, and they definitely deserve their reputation for being regarded as "one of the fastest production recurves on the market." I would honestly like to know how the Gamemaster II stacks up against the Hunter speed-wise.
> 
> Another concern I have with the Hoyt is noise. Not saying it _can't_ be quieted down with proper tuning, apparently, according to all reports I've read (and a few youtube videos I've watched), the Hoyt can be somewhat loud, noticeably louder than the Martins I've owned/shot. Comparative opinion (I'll gladly give the benefit of the doubt for proper tuning)?
> 
> A few more things to take into consideration before the money is shelled out...but then again I could just say "screw it" and come to the conclusion that my Sentman longbow is the one I'll be buried with... Thanks CLASSICHUNTER, God and Christ Bless


Like i have stated my bow is whisper quiet with the limbsavers and string whiskers fitted, i'd say more quiet than all the compounds at my club also, as for speed, well shooting of my first pin at 20 yards i have to aim low and the pin is at it's highest setting, and i have shot past 40 yards with pin #4 with a pin left, shaft is a lightspeed with a 125 grain tip, i think it's fast for 45lb dl recurve.That's my opinion anyway.:thumbs_up


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*yes*

I say faster because of the high quality of stock limbs I shoot my 45 lb game master with a short 26 inch draw with redline 900 arrows cut to 26 5/8 inches 3 inch feathers and 70 grain nibs at the 200 fps my 3d rig which makes about a 39 or 40 lb bow short draw.. a friend who pulls 30 inches shot same bow with about a 310 grain light speed and got 240 fps consistently ..I have shot thousand and thousands of shots out of this bow and no limb failure or deterioration of limbs.. as per noise all bows have to be tuned and a sweet spot found that simple...and people say they made them whisper quiet ... Just stating the real truths and simple facts... Everybody has the right to choose the bow of their choice.. never heard of one complaint about limb failure re these bows yet on at .. BULLET PROOF ..


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> I say faster because of the high quality of stock limbs I shoot my 45 lb game master with a short 26 inch draw with redline 900 arrows cut to 26 5/8 inches 3 inch feathers and 70 grain nibs at the 200 fps my 3d rig which makes about a 39 or 40 lb bow short draw.. a friend who pulls 30 inches shot same bow with about a 310 grain light speed and got *240 fps consistently* ..I have shot thousand and thousands of shots out of this bow and no limb failure or deterioration of limbs.. as per noise all bows have to be tuned and a sweet spot found that simple...and people say they made them whisper quiet ... Just stating the real truths and simple facts... Everybody has the right to choose the bow of their choice.. never heard of one complaint about limb failure re these bows yet on at .. BULLET PROOF ..


Whoa...I'm thinking I'm thinking...tell me---what about some "limb pads" that are available (made by DAS?!)?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*att alanraw*

don`t think too much I can smell the smoke way up here in canada.. I think you should spend a day at least shooting one of these sweethearts .. you might like it lol lol lol .. Hate to say it the new technology is amazing.. I do have wooden bows as well like in the past 5 check mates again an excellent bow...in both td 11 and the crusader longbow versions.. current longbow is a stewart...


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> don`t think too much I can smell the smoke way up here in canada.. I think you should spend a day at least shooting one of these sweethearts .. you might like it lol lol lol .. Hate to say it the new technology is amazing.. I do have wooden bows as well like in the past 5 check mates again an excellent bow...in both td 11 and the crusader longbow versions.. current longbow is a stewart...


I would pounce on the opportunity to get involved in a "try before you buy" deal. And the trad dealer I usually buy from (in OK) is selling them for a reasonable price ($449, I think?). I've had a Chek-Mate Hunter II before---liked it, but traded it for a Sentman


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*limb pads*

call lancaster archery they have a nice vinyl limb pad that come on their trad tech limbs and are peel and stick.. have tried them as well as first cut and old piece of bicycle thin inner tube worked good as well


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

alanraw said:


> Whoa...I'm thinking I'm thinking...tell me---what about some "limb pads" that are available (made by DAS?!)?


My experience is they do not work. The noise is coming from the tensile (or MoE) strengths of the components. It's glass and aluminum as opposed to wood and glass. They have totally different Acoustical footprints. At best it's noise print is like a cam bow without the extra speed. That's my educated opinion.

I love my GM ll it's a great bow but at it's very best it's louder than a wood bow. Given it's also more weight to carry my choice is still wood for hunting bows.

I understand singing the praises of the GM ll, it's well deserved but it's not a one size fits all world we live in. IMHO.


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

I've had both. Personally, my preferance is a wood riser over a metal riser, due to feel and weight. I can honestly say that the Gamemaster was the hardest of the over 80 tradbows I have had, to get quiet. I really don't know where you can go wrong with a Martin Hunter. It's popularity speaks volumes. On a side note, if you like the idea of a metal handled riser, with options of tapped risers, I would highly, and I do mean highly, recommend a Quinn Stallion. No, it doesn't have the name recognition as a hoyt, but in my opinion and many others, it is 4 times the bow than a Gamemaster. Inexpensive, super speed, great handeling characteristics, great grip, and quiet (where the gamemaster has a problem, in my opinion). If I had $500 to spend right now, on a metal risered bow, I'd put half in my pocket and spend the rest of it on a Quinn, they are that good.

Just my opinion,

Doug


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Two Arrows said:


> I've had both. Personally, my preferance is a wood riser over a metal riser, due to feel and weight. I can honestly say that the Gamemaster was the hardest of the over 80 tradbows I have had, to get quiet. I really don't know where you can go wrong with a Martin Hunter. It's popularity speaks volumes. On a side note, if you like the idea of a metal handled riser, with options of tapped risers, I would highly, and I do mean highly, recommend a Quinn Stallion. No, it doesn't have the name recognition as a hoyt, but in my opinion and many others, it is 4 times the bow than a Gamemaster. Inexpensive, super speed, great handeling characteristics, great grip, and quiet (where the gamemaster has a problem, in my opinion). If I had $500 to spend right now, on a metal risered bow, I'd put half in my pocket and spend the rest of it on a Quinn, they are that good.
> 
> Just my opinion,
> 
> Doug


Thanks Doug. Heard a lot of good things about the Quinn myself, and I, too, have been a long-time Martin shooter, but now messin' with longbows, but thinking about a decent 'curve just to have in the stable. God and Christ Bless!


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> I say faster because of the *high quality of stock limbs* I shoot my 45 lb game master with a short 26 inch draw with redline 900 arrows cut to 26 5/8 inches 3 inch feathers and 70 grain nibs at the 200 fps
> ..I have shot thousand and thousands of shots out of this bow and no limb failure or deterioration of limbs.. as per noise all bows have to be tuned and a sweet spot found that simple...and people say they made them whisper quiet ... Just stating the real truths and simple facts... Everybody has the right to choose the bow of their choice.. never heard of one complaint about limb failure re these bows yet on at .. BULLET PROOF ..


My vote also goes to the Hoyt GMII or Dorado But the stock limbs are not high quality , not even close . they are decent wood/glass limbs for the price you pay for similar to any entry level ILF limbs . 

you are shooting a 250-255 grs arrows at 200fps out of a 40-41 bow according to my maths => 6.21Gpp ... decent but not that fast . 
a pair of samick BF extreme or Border HexV will push the 220fps limit easily shot at your specs .

I also think that the Hoyt's are faster than the Hunter but i won't shoot anything below 8GPP out of a martin hunter , the GMII can sustain such abuse thanks to the Oly bow design .
I've also shot thousands and thousands arrows out of my limbs regardless of Brand and never had a problem , this include a Dorado and a Tiburon. 
I've seen one limb failure on a Dorado at a 3D course , a brand new GMII with twisted limbs and another one with a severe minus tillering ....all fixed with CS but they are not bomb proof . 

beetween the two bows listed by alanraw i choose the GMII easily but it's a personnal opinion and i'm not the one who will shoot the bow so i highly suggest to try both before ordering one . 
The Hunter is a great bow but not my taste i like them to be a bit on the heavy side and more agressive ...


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Don't know about the Martin, but the GMII is the real deal.
Quick, easy to tune, stable, little hand shock, and bomb proof.
This bow is top notch.


----------



## nulfisin (May 19, 2009)

*No clear answer -- both good options*

I shoot a Martin and a Hoyt. I think the Hoyt is a SLIGHTLY better hunting bow because it's so sturdy and breaks down into two pieces for transport. The Martin shoots at least as well, so, if these factors don't matter, there's no obvious choice.

Note also that while the GMMII can be shot off the shelf, it's made to be shot with a rest. If you prefer to shoot off the shelf -- makes no difference to me -- I'd go with the Martin.


----------

